# Wheelies = Impossible



## betard_foosier (Apr 9, 2009)

I have been mountain biking for 6 years, freeriding for 3, bmxing forever, and no matter how long I try, i CANNOT DO WHEELIES!!!!

I can manual, hop, any basic freeride or bmx move I have down pat. But when I sit and try to pedal into a wheelie, i fall over to one side or the other. I have practiced them for weeks on end, and cannot ever get past the second or third kick.

I can use my knees, bars to balance manuals just fine, but something in my wheelie makes the bike slide sideways underneath me almost immediately. I just don't get it.

HELP!!! I want this skill BAD!


----------



## rdhfreethought (Aug 12, 2006)

I dunno what to say. Do you have an inner ear problem? Depth perception issue? Can you balance well on things, while not on a bike, with your eyes closed etc?

If it isn't that, I would say try on a slight incline. It is much easier to balance, since you have a larger 'sweet spot'.

Good luck!


----------



## betard_foosier (Apr 9, 2009)

> I dunno what to say. Do you have an inner ear problem? Depth perception issue? Can you balance well on things, while not on a bike, with your eyes closed etc?


No sir, I can even ride a unicycle, for goodness sake? I just dont get it. I have the forward/back sweet spot, braking & pedaling down. It's the side to side. Going up a hill hasn't helped me there. Thanks tho!


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

I have the same problem as you do... but I need to practice more..


----------



## blender (Oct 28, 2005)

i wonder.. 
why do you want to learn to wheelie so bad?
when compared to a manual - it is a completely useless skill, other than impressing chicks and children. Unless you spend a lot of time doing wheelie drops off benches, rocks and skinnies.
You already seem to have a great bike handling skillset, and you already know how to manual, so why bother with the wheelie?

i'm not trying to be condescending, just curious.
kind of in a similar situation, i can manual just about any bike but i never bothered to learn the wheelie simply because of it's uselessness.


----------



## betard_foosier (Apr 9, 2009)

I understand its useless, but I think I have a decent skillset for trail riding, and I spend hours just tooling around town on my FR bike. Same reason I ride a unicycle. Its a nearly useless skill, but it's fun!

And I don't want it to show off, I dont like people watching me ride.


----------



## beaupre716 (May 22, 2009)

Side-to-side problems usually occur when you're front wheel is too low and you have to crank too hard to keep the front end up. Practice raising the front end higher--with your finger always on the rear brake--so you can pedal in a more relaxed way. When you find the correct height, you should barely have to use any force on your pedals.

Get used to finding that proper height (it is higher than feels comfortable at first) and learn to modulate the rear brake to keep it in the sweet spot. 

Then get ready to impress girls everywhere.


----------



## Pau11y (Oct 15, 2004)

Bah... I've been riding since 7 (40 next month), and I still can't wheelie my way out of a wet paper bag. I don't care because it's not a required skill to downhill at ridiculous speeds


----------



## Uncle Cliffy (Jul 7, 2006)

Pau11y said:


> Bah... I've been riding since 7 (40 next month), and I still can't wheelie my way out of a wet paper bag. I don't care because it's not a required skill to downhill at ridiculous speeds


QFT.


----------



## DeadlyStryker (Feb 12, 2005)

Side to side problems for me were in my arms/hands. I would pull up on the bars in an uneven manner.

Do you initiate with wheelie with your arms? Try doing a manual, then sitting down and pedaling.


----------



## ustemuf (Oct 12, 2009)

if you're falling to the left, move your ass cheeks more on the right of the seat and try again.

push down with your feet into the pedals for initial balance.. lean back to crush your butt into your seat and use your arms to pull up and do the "finesse" control of the wheelie.. the initial bulk of the wheelie balance should be with your body not your arms.

cover that rear brake and just keep practicing. try to analyze what you are doing and make changes instead of constantly making the same motions.. ending up with the same results. if something is not working, you have to train your muscles to change and make the right inputs.

not on my bicycle, but at least you know my advice is worth considering 
---> https://www.railmaster.net/g6/mestandup.jpg 
---> https://www.railmaster.net/g6/mesitdown.jpg

i have not perfected them on my mountain bike, but i recall as a kid being able to literally ride on one wheel on my BMX bike through my entire town without setting it down, even for turns. just takes time, practice, patience, and "feel".


----------



## Combatcm (Nov 15, 2005)

Wheelies are 50% percent giving one good pedal push and 50% shifting weight back. Try not to pull on the bars at all. After you are up keep your back straight and keep looking forward. 

I biked for 4 years constantly trying to do wheelies. Once i learned to not yank the bars it made it so much easier. I can't go for more than 60 feet, but once you go past 20 it feels good.


----------



## nightofthefleming (Jun 14, 2009)

for me, wheelies are easier with my saddle at a higher point, in a good pedaling position. when i have my saddle low or slammed, its nearly impossible for me to get a wheelie going.

dont know if this helps, just my 2 cents


----------



## arai (May 8, 2006)

I tend to live on my rear wheel when just having fun and messing around, but sustained wheelies arent really a needed while trail riding. That said, if its something you want to do it doesnt really matter if it isnt needed on the trails. A bit strange that you've got a manual down but cant some up into a controlled wheelie/ 

Have you tried it at different speeds? gear way down and going super slow requires more side to side balance, as its a lot easier to tip over to the side, if you gear up a few and get a bit of speed going you should still be able to pedal up to a wheelie position with a bit of pullup on the bars. I might not suggest that to someone with no wheelie experience but with your experience with manuals you're much less likely to go over backwards because you'll have rear brake control. 

I'm curious to see if anything helps you out as I havent heard of many people have to deal with side to side issues, its usually balance point and rear brake control.


----------



## kenbentit (Jan 2, 2003)

I like to use a fairly high gearing (5th cog in back) so I don't spin so much. You also have to focus on being very smooth with the initial pedal stroke since that will determine whether or not you come up in a straight line. I assume you've checked to make sure seat is straight and isn't slipping when you try to steer?


----------



## CoastieTX (Oct 12, 2007)

I asked a very similar question a while back here and completely understand what you are saying about the bike leaning to the left or right. That is independent of fore-aft balance, which I've never had a problem with.

http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=364092&highlight=wheelie

I can say without a doubt that my 29er is incredibly easy to wheelie - it doesn't lean, and I hardly ever loop out. My old '91 GT Pro Series (BMX) never leaned, either, but was easier to loop out. In contrast, I still have an early '90s Schwinn MTB that is darn near impossible to wheelie more than 30 yards or so before it begins to terminally lean to one side or the other.

I have no idea why some bikes get the leans, and others don't, but I'm sure it has something to do with the geometry. I have noticed, however, that my Schwinn has an incredibly long old-school stem on it - longer than any of any bike I've ever had - and it's my only bike that's a "leaner."


----------



## ustemuf (Oct 12, 2009)

chainstay length will probably make the biggest difference in your wheelie balance. any bike can wheelie though, some easier than others  

try standing up and wheelying as well, it will help you build balance. just dont bang your knees on the shifters from turning your bars.


----------



## Lelandjt (Feb 22, 2008)

Can you ride rollers? It sounds like you don't have a smooth pedal stroke since you can manual but not pedal wheelie.


----------



## JFoster (Apr 6, 2005)

Have you tried different gear combinations? You have to find the gearing that works for you. 

For long sustained sitting wheelies I am typically traveling at a slow pace and in a fairly low gear so once I bring it up I am pedaling pretty quickly and then moving at about a medium pace. I lean as far back as my arms will allow, and pedal into the brake. Meaning I am slightly on the rear brake the whole time. I don't shift my weight much at all and I try to maintain a consistent pedaling speed and braking pressure. Slight increases in pedaling speed bring the front back up and slight increases in brake pressure keep it from going over. Slight adjustments are key, nothing jerky. Using this method I can wheelie for blocks, around corners, and even slow to a stop and take off again without dropping the front wheel. I definately think the constant "exercise bike" style pedaling helps maintain side to side balance, for me anyway. I also think staying leaned really far back and "planted" in the sweet spot is helpful. You can't be affraid to 12'o clock it and just bring it back a little with some brake.

You can also try running a different rear tire for a different feel, or even just playing with the air pressure. Lower pressure is usually more stable.


----------



## boogenman (Sep 22, 2006)

purple tight fitting girl pants always help some people.


----------



## betard_foosier (Apr 9, 2009)

> Can you ride rollers? It sounds like you don't have a smooth pedal stroke since you can manual but not pedal wheelie.


I ride rollers regularly, dont have any trouble, till I start getting exhausted anyway.



> purple tight fitting girl pants always help some people.


I've found those only help with footjam tailwhips and tuck ho-handers


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

I think this guy can do a wheelie :thumbsup:


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

practice practice practice......if that fails practice more

then all of a sudden it is like a light switch...and it just works


----------



## KillerSloth (Apr 21, 2008)

highdelll said:


> I think this guy can do a wheelie :thumbsup:


 Holy crap! That guy has some amazing balance


----------



## betard_foosier (Apr 9, 2009)

^^^I think he's a sportbike stunter.


----------



## stumblemumble (Mar 31, 2006)

betard_foosier said:


> ^^^I think he's a sportbike stunter.


I like the part where he no-hander rolls off the curb. Guess it can't all be amazing.


----------



## shelbster15 (Nov 5, 2008)

I'll have to look it up again , but I remember reading a whole article about how it has to do more with genetics then you would think. Some people have a "One Wheel" gene. More particularly relating riding a unicycle and doing a wheelie go hand in hand. Don't know if it's a 100% true but said that if you can wheelie you can ride a unicycle as well and vice versa and pick it up quick. Some people are born with it and some people can spend there whole life practicing and there will still be that one kid that can pick up a bike and nail it on the first try.


----------



## beaupre716 (May 22, 2009)

shelbster15 said:


> I'll have to look it up again , but I remember reading a whole article about how it has to do more with genetics then you would think. Some people have a "One Wheel" gene. More particularly relating riding a unicycle and doing a wheelie go hand in hand. Don't know if it's a 100% true but said that if you can wheelie you can ride a unicycle as well and vice versa and pick it up quick. Some people are born with it and some people can spend there whole life practicing and there will still be that one kid that can pick up a bike and nail it on the first try.


I don't really buy the "wheelie gene" thing (Chopper in Bike Magazine forwarded this idea.) I learned slow-speed wheelies from motocross (I practiced it for years) and then adapted it to a bike, which also took some time.

I don't think it comes easily to anyone. But if you find wheelies fun and practice them when you're just rolling around, you'll get better. It's a persistence thing.


----------



## crawler7000 (May 5, 2009)

Lock your arms straight, worked for me when I was into wheelies


----------



## DSFA (Oct 22, 2007)

I totally agree with the "wheelie gene" explanation. Ya either got it or not. I've been on two wheels for over 30 odd years (41 now) and the only thing I was ever _really_ good at doing wheelies on was my XL125 doing stand-on-the-seat wheelies. Could ride those for blocks, do corners, etc. just off throttle control, no rear brake. A sitdown one? Ummm, nope!
Anything else (moto or not) I can/could do "practical" wheelies, i.e. manuals to clear the front wheel over ruts, puddles, whatever...no problem but never the "pop the front end up and cruise for blocks and blocks".


----------



## darkest_fugue (Sep 25, 2007)

i cant manual or wheelie, cant really trackstand, not much good at bunny hopping, if i have to wheelie drop anything over a foot high i get scared, basically when i send it down a technical decent i just try not to fall off, so it could be worse, you could be me lol


----------



## betard_foosier (Apr 9, 2009)

It's just not happening guys. Whats really frustrating, is that it's not even one consistent side that I could work to correct! One time I'll pull up to the left, next time the right, etc. What I really don't understand is, why I can balance a manual with my knees, but they dont make a damn bit of difference wheelying.


----------



## theGreenEGg (Mar 1, 2010)

It sounds like your pedal stroke is whats throwing you off. I saw an earlier post on here that suggested to start 5 or so cogs down and have a smooth pedal stroke and you should be set. Good luck!


----------



## kenbentit (Jan 2, 2003)

How fast are you going when you try it? Slower definitely makes it easier for me. Maybe even try on a slight incline?


----------



## Matt 891 (Apr 23, 2007)

side to side problems


focus on your shoulders/upper body position and/or your ass. yes. your ASS. lots and LOTS of balance comes from there.


----------



## Swissam (Apr 8, 2008)

I am the opposite, I can wheelie just fine but cant manual for sh&t. Its not a useless trick if its fun (which it is) and also helps when you need to roll off of a drop. That I can do fine but doing long manuals for more than a few feet is just one of those things I dont think I will ever learn like a kick flip. It pisses me off when I see kids doing that when I am probably older than their parents and have been skating and biking three times longer than they have been alive. :madman:


----------



## Turkeyfrankfurter7-11 (Feb 24, 2010)

it'll help to if your ridin a hardtail, and like mentioned elsewhere, seat height is important. too low and it's impossible. you gotta just find that fulcrum point for the balance. but i understand the whole wheelie thing... the chicks dig it!!!! tahahahaha!


----------



## Bigmech (Feb 23, 2010)

I also have this problem, except i can do one handed wheelies perfectly fine but if i try a normal one i just topple over! Any help?


----------



## arctic303 (Sep 27, 2006)

I had the same problem - as Crawler7000 said: arms completely straight and lock your elbows and you wont go sideways.


----------



## Slyp Dawg (Oct 13, 2007)

I used to be able to do seated wheelies just fine, when I ran the top of the seat about 24-25" from the centerline of my BB (lowest I could get the seat on my '06 I-Drive 4), and with clipless pedals, but couldn't do standing wheelies for crap. now it's the other way around, standing wheelies are ridiculously easy with a much lower seat height and flats and 5.10s, still on a 4" travel bike that's a bit more aggressive (and stiffer in the rear end, that might play a role too), but seated wheelies just plain don't happen any more, regardless of seat height. never have been able to manual worth a damn, either...
just as a matter of interest, are you trying this with a HT or a FS rig? if it's FS, can you notice any rear end flex when cornering or riding roots/rocks and all? if you can feel the rear end flexing as you rail around, then the torque needed to wheelie would most definitely flex the rear end around, which would make seated wheelies a pain. I know my '08 Jamis Parker is rather stiff on the rear end (tight chainstays + 10mm bolt-up rear hub = stiff rear end, damn near through-axle stiff from what I can tell), and wheelies standing like a dream, and damn near will wheelie at any speed


----------



## rundown thomas (May 8, 2020)

blender said:


> i wonder..
> why do you want to learn to wheelie so bad?
> when compared to a manual - it is a completely useless skill, other than impressing chicks and children. Unless you spend a lot of time doing wheelie drops off benches, rocks and skinnies.
> You already seem to have a great bike handling skillset, and you already know how to manual, so why bother with the wheelie?
> ...


people want to wheelie badly ..not to show off....not to help with a mountain bike trail..simply because, the ability to pull a long controlled wheelie, is a sure sign of bike control and balance, and it brings GREAT JOY.. its the most fun thing in the world...and its deeply personal..
apart from yourself ..EVERYONE RESPECTS A WHEELIE, because it is an art, a true skill, and something every serious mtb rider wants to become a master of .


----------



## shwinn8 (Feb 25, 2006)

i think you're talking more about not being able to pop up, finding the center of gravity, holding it for Manual'ing. Verses popping a wheelie. You can actually build a manual stand that will help you manual skills


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

shwinn8 said:


> i think you're talking more about not being able to pop up, finding the center of gravity, holding it for Manual'ing. Verses popping a wheelie. You can actually build a manual stand that will help you manual skills


Who? The guy from 10 years ago?


----------



## shwinn8 (Feb 25, 2006)

Jayem said:


> Who? The guy from 10 years ago?


I forgot to look at the date stamp


----------

